# Taten und Termine



## Moose (16. September 2003)

So, und wieder ein paar Termin-Vorschläge für alle MTB'ler:

Morgen (Mittwoch) eine späte kleine Runde: 18.30 Uhr ab Ruderclub Undine (ca. 20.00 Uhr wieder an der Uni).

Donnerstag: 17.30 Uhr ab Uni (vor Halle 6), evtl. nach Frankreich, ansonsten eine unserer "Hausrunden"? Siehe anderer Thread!

Sonntag: 15.00 (evtl. zweiter Treffpunkt 15.30 Uhr in St.Ingbert) Nach Wunsch die Strecke des St.Ingberter Marathon oder etwas anderes.

Wer am Freitag oder Samstag was machen möchte: bitte melden, Ideen habe ich schon!

Ich würde gerne am 5.10. nach Münsingen auf den Marathon ( http://www.alb-gold.de/start5.htm ). Münsingen ist ein Stückchen weiter weg, aber evtl könnten wir einen Zwischenstopp in Ulm machen (Ulm ist zwar noch weiter weg, aber da wohnt mein Vater!). Wenn es nicht gerade über zehn Leute werden, dann kann man dort bestimmt übernachten (gefragt habe ich noch nicht). Wer hätte grundsätzlich Interesse?

Ausserdem ist am 11.10. noch ein Fun-Marathon (ohne Zeitnahme) im Pfälzer Mittelgebirge ( http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de ), den wir vielleicht als Saison-Abschluss fahren wollten. Man kann sich nicht online anmelden, und Nachmelden am Tag des Marathons geht auch nicht. 
Wer will mit/ hat Lust?


----------



## CheckerThePig (16. September 2003)

Bin am Sonntag zu 80% dabei!
Der Müsinger Marathon würd mich auch interessieren. Aber wie hoch ist dort denn die Startgebür? Hab das auf der Seite nicht gefunden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (17. September 2003)

Hi,

Sonntag komme ich gern, morgen bzw. heute  geht leider nicht, für Donnerstag sage ich noch Bescheid  
Der Marathon in Münsingen würde mich schon interessieren, aber die Preise:

Lang-/ Kurzdistanz: 35,- EUR
Mini-Marathon: 15,- EUR
Nachmeldegebühr: 5,- EUR

sind ganz schön heftig, muss ich noch drüber nachdenken.

Lemberg würde ich auch ganz gerne fahren, ist bestimmt lustig, kost allerdings auch 25.- EUR  

Wenn ich beide fahren will, stellt sich erst gar nicht die Frage ob ich Freitag und Samstag was machen will, ist ja Konditionstechnisch dann wohl Pflicht  

Gruß


----------



## scotty23 (17. September 2003)

Hi,

bin Mittwoch 18:30 an der Undine

alle anderen Termin wird man sehen Lemberg würde mich sehr interessieren.

tschüß


----------



## CheckerThePig (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *
> ... aber die Preise:
> 
> ...



ok, dann hat sich das für mich auch schon erledigt! Is bissel zu viel!


----------



## Moose (18. September 2003)

Wie wäre es mit Sonntag früh anstelle Nachmittag?
Besser?


----------



## aloha (18. September 2003)

mir wär es vormittags schon lieber als nachmittags um 15 uhr.
wann ist denn sonntags früh bei dir???
JR will auch mitkommen (der mit dem Crossbike....)


----------



## Moose (18. September 2003)

Wie wäre es mit 10.00 Uhr ab Uni?


----------



## CheckerThePig (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> *Wie wäre es mit 10.00 Uhr ab Uni? *


...ja, wo jetzt? Fahrn wir in St Ingbert, oder in SB, oder meinste, wir sollen uns in SB treffen und dann nach St Ingbert fahrn??


----------



## Moose (18. September 2003)

Nicht nur an CheckerThePig: 
Vielleicht macht mal jemand einen Vorschlag?
Ich bin ja kein Reisebüro, ausserdem weiss ich auch nicht mehr als Ihr. 
Ich bin diesen Sonntag relativ flexibel, wobei mir eine frühe Runde auch lieber wäre. Meinetwegen auch gerne um 10.00 Uhr in St.Ingbert, auch gerne noch früher. Ansonsten 10.00 an der Uni, 10.30 in St.Ingbert (dort wo es unter der Brücke zum ersten Mal in den Wald geht).
Mein Vorschlag war halt, die Marathon-Runde nochmal abzufahren - muss aber auch nicht sein. 
So, jetzt seid Ihr dran ... .


----------



## Einheimischer (18. September 2003)

Also ich würde gerne die Marathonrunde St. Ingbert buchen  

10 Uhr 30 ist für mich i.O. bin aber auch flexibel diesbezüglich, ich bin mir nur mit dem Treffpunkt, "unter der Brücke" nicht so sicher, kannst Du das bitte für mich etwas näher beschreiben, wenn`s denn stattfinden sollte?

Gruß.

Eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (18. September 2003)

... dann erhalten Sie hiermit auch noch den Frühbucher Zuschlag!!!

Also mit der "Brücke" war die Unterführung der Autobahn(?) gemeint, dort wo der Sportplatz ist (wie gesagt dort, wo es als zum ersten Mal in den Wald geht).
Ich kann Dir morgen auch noch den Strassennahmen sagen.
Wäre nett, würde mich freuen.

Wollen Sie denn gleich die Rückfahrt buchen?


----------



## Moose (19. September 2003)

So, letzte Chance für andere Vorschläge ...
SONNTAG Morgen: 
Treffpunkt *9.30 Uhr (!!!)* an der Uni, Fahrt nach St.Ingbert.
Zweiter Treffpunkt *10.00 Uhr* wie oben beschrieben (Süd-Strasse, beim Betzental-Stadion/ Tennisplatz).
Tour: Die Runde des St.Ingbert Marathons.

Ich rechne mit Euch!!!

Wer hat heute noch Zeit und Lust für eine Runde?
16.00 ab Uni??


----------



## aloha (19. September 2003)

ok wir beide (JR und ich ) werden da sein! bis denn


----------



## Moose (19. September 2003)

cheers to you, mate!
 
Ich werde auch da sein!


----------



## aloha (19. September 2003)

bist du dann am Sonntag wieder ein hinterherfahrer??
find ich selbst auch entspannder!


----------



## Moose (19. September 2003)

Heisst das, Du fährst voraus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha (19. September 2003)

naja in Rodalben bin ich ja auch vorraus gefahren oder nicht?  ich halt dann eben die  leute auf  weil ich so unfit bin. aber egal


----------



## Moose (19. September 2003)

Der war gut!
Als ob Du die Leute aufhalten würdest!

Hatte von den Mitfahrern jemand das Gefühl, dass "die Spitze" in Rodalben zu langsam war???

 ... also ich nicht ...

Na denn bis Sonntag, hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen vieler der Mitreisenden der Reisegruppe aus dem Saarland (und allen die noch dabei sein wollen!)!


----------



## aloha (19. September 2003)

wolltest du nicht um 16 uhr ne runde radeln gehen? falls ja, warum bist du dann immer noch online??
bis sonntag dann....


----------



## Einheimischer (19. September 2003)

Hi,

ich bin dann am Treffpunkt in St. Ingbert, den ich dank der ausführlichen Beschreibung (vielen Dank @Moose), auch finden werde.

Bis dann.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (19. September 2003)

@ aloha
--- huch, schon so spät ---
... wollte ja keiner mit mir radeln gehen!
... gehe jetzt laufen - aus Protest! Rudern geht ja gerade nicht ...
Jemand Lust auf Joggen?!? 
... wohl kaum ... okay, ich geh' ja schon!


----------



## Alien51 (19. September 2003)

Hi !


Ich würd auch gern mitfahren am Sonntag und hab dazu noch
ne Frage,meint Ihr mit Marathonrunde die 100km oder 1 Runde á 47km?

Für die 100km bin ich glaub nicht fit genug  


mfg
Franco


----------



## Moose (19. September 2003)

Ich denke eine Runde reicht!

Bis dann!


----------



## scotty23 (19. September 2003)

Na da reisen mir ja sitten ein 

wollte keiner mitfahren....... stand mir die Beine in den Bauch und keiner kommt bin ich eben alleine gefahren so 

Sonntag bin ich leider nicht dabei  

tschüß und viel spass am Sonntag


----------



## Moose (19. September 2003)

... und ich bin 100 min gejoggt!
Wenn ich das mal gewusst hätte lieber Scotty, dann wäre ich auch da gewesen (zusammen mit den Ergebnissen Deiner Tests!).
Tut mir unendlich sorry! Du hättest mal pieps sagen sollen ... .
Liebe Grüsse!
(geht Sonntag wirklich nicht? Schade!)


----------



## CheckerThePig (20. September 2003)

Weiß nicht, ob das bei mir mit Sonntag hinhaut. --> Hals verränkt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (20. September 2003)

hallo,
es würden sich morgen gerne noch zwei biker aus homburg bzw rohrbach anschließen, um etwas für ihre kondition zu tun...
wäre dies möglich ?
grüße thorsten


----------



## Moose (20. September 2003)

Aber natürlich!
Immer doch.
Findet Ihr den Treffpunkt?


----------



## tozzi (20. September 2003)

...ist der treffpunkt der parkplatz direkt nach der abfahrt, kurz vorm Mac ?


----------



## Moose (20. September 2003)

Nein, beim Sportplatz (eine Brücke/ Unterführung weiter, soweit ich weiss). Dort, wo man beim Marathon von St.Ingbert aus in den Wald fährt. 
Ich bin kein Saarländer, ich kenne mich nur aus, wenn ich dort bin und mit dem Finger draufzeigen kann!

Ihr könnt die Südstrasse aber auch einfach ganz hoch fahren und am Ende warten (Richtung Sengscheid). Da gibt es gerade eine Baustelle. Wir, die wir aus Richtung Uni kommen fahren da dann entlang. Wie gesagt so gegen 10.00 Uhr. Wenn Ihr um 10.10 noch nicht zu sehen seid, dann machen wir uns Sorgen um Euch (und fahren alleine?).
Bis dann.


----------



## tozzi (20. September 2003)

...alles paletti, werden pünktlich am sportplatz sein !
bis denn..


----------



## tozzi (21. September 2003)

...sorry, heute morgen ging alles schief:habe kolleegen gestern nicht mehr erreicht, um ihm den richtigen treffpunkt zu erklären.heute morgen auch nicht-also zu ihm hingefahren, um gemeinsam zum treffpunkt zu fahren;war aber leider dann schon zu spät (ca 10.25 uhr).waren uns auch nicht ganz sicher, welchen parkplatz du meintest:am sportplatz (dort standen ein grüner golf und gelber kangoo),den parkplatz vor dem ort oder direkt den am wald (von dort aus geht es direkt zum stiefel hoch) ?
haben alle plätze abgeklappert, war aber logischerweise keiner mehr da.
also nochmals sorry, beim nächsten mal sind wir aber sicher dabei !


----------



## Moose (21. September 2003)

den Kangoo haben wir auch gesehen. Leider haben wir nur bis 10.15 Uhr gewartet.
Wäre aber nett, wenn es ein andermal klappt.
Wir waren heute dann zu siebt, nach und nach sind aber ein paar abgesprungen. Hat Spass gemacht. Haben ca. 3.30 für die Runde gebraucht, reine Fahrzeit unter drei Std..
Seid Ihr den "Bank1Saar"-Marathon denn überhaupt mitgefahren?

Grüsse.


----------



## tozzi (21. September 2003)

...sind heute auch knapp 3 stunden (gut 48 km) in der st'ingberter gegend gefahren (in der hoffnung euch zu treffen).sind noch nie einen marathon gefahren, auch kein cc-rennen.wollten dieses jahr aber noch einen fahren.sind aber die letzten 3 wochen etwas aus der übung gekommen (am donnerstag das erste mal seit 3 wochen wieder auf dem rad gesessen),der konditionsverlust hat sich bemerkbar gemacht...
das schwierigste dürfte die richtige einschätzung seines leistungsvermögens und die entsprechende einteilung während eines solchen marathons sein.
rund 100 km an einem stück bin ich noch nie gefahren, rodalben ist mein einziger anhaltspunkt, hat aber nur die hälfte der länge eines durchschnittlichen marathons.da hoffe ich auf ein paar tips eurerseits-mir scheint ihr habt da schon einige langstreckenerfahrung...
grüße


----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Wenn wir helfen können - gerne.
Wie lange brauchst Du denn für die Runde in Rodalben?

Fährst Du/ fahrt Ihr mit auf den Wasgau Marathon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (22. September 2003)

letztes mal waren es 3h10min (reine fahrzeit,zzgl 15min pause), noch mit konditioneller reserve-aber wie gesagt das war vor den 3 wochen faulenzerei...
habe den lemberg-marathon (oder ist das der wasgau-marathon?) ins auge gefasst,da der ohne zeitnahme ist.ist, glaube ich, etwas entspannter.


----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Ich glaube, Du liegst genau in unserer Liga. Am Samstag sind wir zu zweit Rodalben in 3.17 gefahren, ohne Stress.

Ja, Lemberg heisst das Ding.
Da wollen wir auch hin. 

Wie sieht es diese Woche unter der Woche aus?
Mittwoch? Freitag?


----------



## tozzi (22. September 2003)

naja, das mit der gleichen liga wird sich noch zeigen (schwitz')...
während der woche müßte es eigentlich auch gehen.vormittags wäre besser,späterer nachmittag ist aber auch in ordnung,müßte dann etwas früher frei machen, es wird ja immer früher dunkel.spätestens acht uhr abends muss man ja raus aus dem wald.da du/ihr wohl student/assi/dozent bist/seid,ist zeit nicht so das problem...
mache mal einen vorschlag, werde mich dann darauf einrichten.gehe jetzt noch etwas locker die straße entlang radeln oder joggen, damit der bauchansatz endlich wieder verschwindet.
grüße


----------



## 007ike (22. September 2003)

Gun dach!

Eure Unterhaltung hört sich wirklich sehr interessant an. Irgendwie würde ich auch mal gerne mit euch den Felsenpfad in Rodalben fahren. Kenne die Gegend nur vom wandern. Nehmt ihr mich mit? 

Ich arbeite in Limbach und wohne in St.Wendel. Muß immer viel Auto fahren, bin aber wenns ums biken geht sehr felxibel!

Erstaunt bin ich über die Zeit von unter 3 Stunden für den St.Ingbert Marathon. Seit ihr die kompeltte Strecke gefahren, auch die Schleife in der Stadt???

Das wäre dann schon recht flott! Respekt!

bis die Tage, ach ja in Lemberg wollte ich auch mitfahren, bin auch schon angemeldet. Welche Strecke habt ihr euch denn rausgesucht?


----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Die Schleife durch St.Ingbert haben wir natürlich ausgelassen! Besonders beeilt haben wir uns am Sonntag aber wirklich nicht.
Am "Renntag" gingen zwei komplette Runden auch in wesentlich weniger als zwei mal drei Stunden .
Nach Rodalben fahren wir bei gutem Wetter auf alle Fälle am 9. November wieder. Wenn es sich ergibt (Hände hoch - ergib Dich!), dann aber gerne diese Woche noch?!

*WER IST DABEI? RODALBEN REVIVAL-TOUR!?* 

ja, okay, ich bin süchtig, ich geb's ja zu!!!


----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Hey, 007,
wenn Du Dich in St.Wendel richtig gut auskennst, warum lädst Du uns nicht mal ein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (22. September 2003)

Ich will auch nach Rodalben 
St. Wendel wäre aber auch mal toll  
Sollte ich in Lemberg starten, peile ich auf jedenfall die 100km an. 

Gruß


----------



## scotty23 (22. September 2003)

Hi,

also ich würde es gut finden wenn wir am Mittwoch
eine Runde drehen täten Vielleicht mit Licht????!!

Da ich entgegen anderslautender Annahme weder student/assi/dozent  bin kann ich leider erst ab 
17:30 Uhr  

Wer ist denn nun alles für Lemberg angemeldet?

so long


----------



## Einheimischer (22. September 2003)

och Mensch, ausgerrechnet Mittwoch, das ist der einzigste Tag diese Woche, an dem ich keine Zeit habe, dabei würde ich so gerne mal mit Licht fahren  und alleine hab ich immer Angst im Dunkeln 
Ach so, angemeldet bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Na dann lass uns mal planen!
Vorschläge?

Rodalben in der Mittagspause geht wohl nicht, oder?


----------



## tozzi (22. September 2003)

rodalben bin ich auf jeden fall dabei! abends ist natürlich so ne sache...wer spendet mir licht ?das einzige, was an meinem bike leuchten würde, wäre mein vor anstrengung roter kopf!
schlage vor:während der woche normale tour, am wochenende rodalben.


----------



## CheckerThePig (22. September 2003)

Eh, mal ne Verständnisfrage: Ist der Lembergmarathon = dem Wasgaumarathon, oder sind das 2 verschiedene Marathons und wann ist der Lembergmarathon?


----------



## Einheimischer (22. September 2003)

Lemberg=Wasgaumarathon findet statt am 11. Oktober.
Hier alles weitere http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/


----------



## CheckerThePig (22. September 2003)

Naja, 25 Ösen + Fahrtkosten sind nicht ohne, und dann noch nicht mal ein richtiges Rennen   ich überlegs mir aber nochmal...


----------



## CheckerThePig (22. September 2003)

Wer fährt den eigentlich alles mit?


----------



## scotty23 (22. September 2003)

@Moose
Selbst Du würdest Rodalben nicht in meiner Mittagspause schaffen 
Außerdem würde ich für jeden weiteren Hinweis auf Rodalben von Dir ein Strafe für Dich einführen wegen Wiederholungstat oder besser als Suchtprävention 

In Lemberg/Wasgau bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei (diesmal mit Helm und Handschuhen=100km).

cioa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (22. September 2003)

@scotty23

wenn Du mich mitnehmen würdest, gegen Spritkostenbeteiligung natürlich, würde ich mich auch für Lemberg anmelden?
Ich habe ausserdem vorhin erfahren, das ich Mittwoch doch nix vorhabe, einer "Nachtfahrt" stünde also nichts im Wege, ausser evtl. der Akku meiner Lampe  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (23. September 2003)

... dann lasst uns bis Mittwoch das Licht montieren!
Streckenwahl?
Treffpunkt?
17.30 Uhr bei Scotty auf der Arbeit?


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2003)

> 17.30 Uhr bei Scotty auf der Arbeit?



hmm,

die Beschreibung für St. Ingbert fand ich einen Tick präziser  
Ich habe zwar als Signatur ein Zitat von Robert Lemke, aber im Berufe bzw. Arbeitsplatz erraten bin ich nicht so gut  

Was, schon so spät  jetzt muss ich aber ins Bett.

Gute N8


----------



## 007ike (23. September 2003)

Meine Güte,
dass geht hier richtig zur Sache.

Diese Woche könnte ich : heute, Mittwoch und Donnerstag. Das Wochenende bin ich am Bodensee zum iron scout.

Licht hab ich keins am Rad. Könnte man aber ändern.

Sehr gerne lade ich euch nach St.Wendel ein. Kenne mich hier schon ganz gut aus. Wir könnten dort Teile der World Cup Strecke fahren oder den Marathon oder meine single trail spezial strecke (bitte Ansprüche nicht wie an St.Ingbert stellen! )

Bin für alles offen!


----------



## scotty23 (23. September 2003)

Moin Leutz,

also Mittwoch würde ich als Treffpunkt wie gehabt die Uni vorschlagen dann habe ich mich auch schon etwas Eingeradelt und die Mainzerstr. stinkt so Trotzdem danke Moose.
Licht Pack ich dann mal ein Strecke??? Vielleicht nicht zu Singeltrail lastig fährt sich glaube ich im Dunkeln auch mit Licht nicht wirklich gut

ciao


----------



## Moose (23. September 2003)

Bis es dunkel wird Single-Trails und dann nicht mehr ... .

Gut, 17.30 an der Uni.

Ein anderes Anliegen: Für meine Studie bräuchte ich noch genau zwei superzuverlässige Versuchspersonen (Scotty23, wiseman, Christina haben das schon hinter sich!). Alter: 18 - 35, männlich, Nichtraucher, gesund.
Es sind sechs Termine (ca.90 min) in der Sportmedizin an der Uni. Ihr bekommt eine kostenlose Leistungsdiagnose und einen Haufen zusätzlicher Ergebnisse (so zum Beispiel: bei welcher Intensität verbrenn ich am meisten Fett, habe ich wieviel Laktat im Blut, habe ich welche Herzfrequenz).
Wer Interesse hat: bitte melden, dann schick' ich etwas mehr Info.

Bitte nur die melden, die innerhalb der nächsten zweieinhalb/ drei Wochen sechs mal (mit mindestens einem Tag Pause dazwischen und keinen Monster-Trainingsfahrten davor) an die Sportmedizin kommen können. 
Wäre nett ...

Vielleicht können wir ja am Mittwoch drüber quatschen!
@Scotty23 ... dann können wir auch gleich Deine Ergebnisse durchdiskutieren!


----------



## 007ike (23. September 2003)

Hört sich interessant an!

Hab schon mal einen Test dieses Jahr gemacht und ein Belastungs EKG.

Bin momentan gesund, rauche nicht, bin männlich und 32. Habe auch Zeit und käme vorbei. Wenn es zeitlich zu meinem Feierabend paßt. Warum nicht.

Also auch wenn wir uns noch nicht kennen, für mich wäre es i.o.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## aloha (23. September 2003)

also wenn ihr echt ins dunkle reinfahren wollt, komm ich nicht mit! erstens hab keine lampe habe und zweitens hab ich keine lust nachher von autos platt gefahren zu werden weil ich mich auf der landstrasse nicht  sehen! 
warum denn überhaupt so spät? gehts nicht früher?


----------



## Moose (23. September 2003)

@aloha
Wenn wir aber um 17.30 direkt losfahren, dann könnten wir die Strecke so wählen, dass Du noch bei Helligkeit zuhause bist, oder?
Inzwischen ist es um 20.00 Uhr schon richtig finster, deshalb nehmen wir die Lichter mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (23. September 2003)

Hallo 

ja, ja so ist das ... an der Uni und am Arbeitsmarkt !!

Bist du älter als 35 kann dich keiner mehr gebrauchen  

Zum Glück dürfen wir noch frei im Wald rumbiken   

Hat uns (Vater und Sohn) am Sonntag Spaß gemacht
wenns zeitlich passt kommen wir nochmal.

Viele Grüße

vega970  jetzt MR8


----------



## Moose (23. September 2003)

Ich weiss, das ist hart!
Aber für gemeinsame Touren seid Ihr beide weder zu jung noch zu alt!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2003)

ok, mal sehn ob ich den Treffpunkt finde   

@Moose, brauchst Du noch einen Rohrschneider, wenn ja, bring ich den gerne mit.

Bis dann.


----------



## tozzi (23. September 2003)

hallo,
mittwoch könnte ich auch.wo ist euer treffpunkt an der uni ? kenne dort nur canossa/mensa.für die studie erkäre ich mich auch bereit, falle genau in das raster...


----------



## Moose (23. September 2003)

@tozzi: Treffpunkt vor Halle 6
siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t62493.html

@Einheimischer: Danke für das Angebot, ich war gestern aber noch bei meiner Bekannten die auch Rohrschneider-Besitzerin ist!
Lenker und Vorbau sind auch schon montiert!

@Scotty23: Sag mal, hast Du einen guten Tip, wo man diese Syntace Lenker-Stopfen herbekommt (0,8)?


----------



## scotty23 (23. September 2003)

@Moose
Ich habe meine beim Radhaus am Rathaus gekauft,
mussten natürlich bestellt werden:-( hat ca. 2 wochen gedauert
Du brauchst die 0,8 schade meine 0,9 werden bald überflüssig.
Ich würde da mal schnell anrufen da könnte glatt ne Sammelbestellung draus werden vielleicht gehts ja dann etwas schneller.

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloha (24. September 2003)

Hallo Elch!
ich wollte nur mitteilen das ich heute nicht komme. Nicht das ich noch auf mich wartet.  
In wirklichkeit bin ich dann noch fleissig am Sequenzieren und hab ganz einfach keine Zeit! andererseits wäre es mir auch zu spät gewesen, aber das hat sich jetzt ja erübrigt, die Froschung geht eben vor.
dir viel spass! bis denn....


----------



## Einheimischer (24. September 2003)

Hi,

@Moose und Scotty23 ich hoffe eure Batterien haben durchgehalten und Ihr seid wohl behalten angekommen?
Es hat mal wieder Spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren und festzustellen, dass es zu späterer Stunde doch schon etwas "frisch" ist  
Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn Ihr mir mal eure Strecke über die grüne Grenze nach Frankreich zeigt?

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (24. September 2003)

Batterien haben gehalten! Da fällt mir ein ... ich habe das Rücklicht noch gar nicht ausgemacht!!! (kleiner Spass!)

Ja, lass uns nach Frankreich fahren! Vielleicht Freitag, ansonsten Samstag?


----------



## Einheimischer (24. September 2003)

... ich kann an beiden Tagen, ich richte mich also ganz nach euch!

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (24. September 2003)

Dann werde ich mal die WERBE-Trommel rühren und unsere Frankreich-Experten zum Biken überreden.


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moose _
> * Ja, lass uns nach Frankreich fahren! Vielleicht Freitag, ansonsten Samstag? *



Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, 

WEIL, DA KÖNNT ICH NÄMLICH AUCH!

ALSO.........

Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag, Samstag,Samstag, Samstag,


----------



## scotty23 (25. September 2003)

Moin moin,

jep hat wieder mal mächtig Spaß gemacht. Und in der Tat
"sau frisch"  danke an unsere wie immer bestens ausgestattete
Reiseleitung  ohne die ich mir wohl ein paar Frostbeulen geholt hätte.
Samstag wäre nicht schlecht.

tschüss


----------



## Moose (25. September 2003)

... gut, dass Dir meine Klamotten passen!
 

Danke für den Link mit der Lampe!
Samstag fände ich auch gut. Wir könnten ja dann wieder von der Saar aus losfahren (vielleicht ist bis dahin mein Ausleger da?!).
Ich schlage 14.30 Uhr an der Undine vor.


----------



## Moose (25. September 2003)

Wer hat Lust und Zeit? 

Samstag 14.30 Uhr, Treffpunkt an der Saar
Tourziel: Frankreich

Samstag 14.30 Uhr, TREFFPUNKT an der SAAR (Ruderclub Undine oder direkt auf der Fussgänger-Brücke).
Tourziel: Frankreichs SingleTrails.
Alle Frankreich-Spezialisten sind herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Einheimischer (25. September 2003)

...ich werde pünktlich da sein, falls ich auch diesen Treffpunkt finden werde, aber da ich den "Unitreffpunkt" gefunden habe, bin ich desen recht zuversichtlich  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardman (25. September 2003)

@moose
Welche Singeltrails rockt ihr in Frankreich? Der Wald hinter Spichern richtung Forbach?


----------



## Moose (25. September 2003)

Ja, die Richtung.
Kommst DU mit?


----------



## tozzi (25. September 2003)

...und diesmal wirklich !
werde extra eine stunde früher losfahren,
kann kommen was will.


----------



## Boardman (25. September 2003)

Ich würde gerne, aber ich muss am Samstag leider arbeiten! Werde aber demnächst mal bei euch mittouren den Schwarzenberg,Sonnenberg und Spichern sind auch die Strecken die ich meistens fahre.


----------



## CheckerThePig (25. September 2003)

Bin dabei (falls das Wetter hält, soll ja regnen)! Kann mich wer vom Unigelände abholen?


----------



## vega970 (26. September 2003)

Hallo, 

wie lange dauert die Runde?

Wenn Ihr an der Güdinger Schleuse vorbei kommt, könnten wir 
uns dort treffen. Würde ich ein paar "Körner" sparen für die Auslandsreise!!
Kenne Frankreich nur von der CTF Spichern im April.

Wir die Mandelbachtaler Schlammspritzer n.e.V. werden fast
komplett antreten.

Viele Grüße

Vega970


----------



## CheckerThePig (26. September 2003)

Hopp auf, ein Student muss sich ja finden lassen, der mich vor der Mensa abholen kann!
Kein Plan, wie ich sonst den Treffpunkt finden werd...


----------



## Moose (26. September 2003)

@vega970: von der Güdinger Schleuse sind es noch genau 3,5 km an der Saar entlang. Wäre wahrscheinlich besser, wenn Ihr die runterwärts fahrt, denn sonst müssten wir rauf und wieder runter. Geht das?

@CheckerThePig:
Wenn Du von der Uni aus den Radweg entlang fährst, am Waldhaus /Studentenwohnheim links abbiegst, über den Ilseplatz fährst und der Kaiserslauterer-Strasse immer geradeaus folgst, dann musst Du nur noch geradeaus über die Mainzerstrasse, weiter geradeaus, bis die Saar kommt. Dann bist Du richtig. 
Höchstwahrscheinlich bin ich schon da unten, ansonsten hole ich Dich halt ab!


----------



## Moose (26. September 2003)

@vega970: Jetzt habe ich Dir gar nicht gesagt, wie lange wir fahren wollen. Weiss nicht genau, wahrscheinlich drei Stunden.
Ihr könntet Euch natürlich auch irgendwann wieder ausklinken, wenn es Euch zu lang wird. Ich fände es aber nett, wenn Ihr mitfahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (26. September 2003)

Hi

wenn wir kommen sind wir pünktlich.

+/- 5 Minuten


Vega970


----------



## tozzi (27. September 2003)

diesesmal war ich pünktlich!
war am ruderclub undine um 14.30, doch kein mensch war da,bin dann zum biergarten und auch zur fußgängerbrücke gegangen.und wieder zurück...kein mountainbiker weit und breit !
habe beim ruderclub ein paar mädels nach nina gefragt, heute hat sie keiner dort gesehen.habe bis ca 15.00 gewartet, bin dann wieder gefahren.habe ich irgendetwas verpeilt ?


----------



## Moose (27. September 2003)

SCH......!
Wir waren da! 9 Mountainbiker! Allerdings auf der Strasse Richtung Fussgängerbrücke (also 150m weit entfernt vom Ruderclub). Ich war aber selber bis genau 14.30 auf dem Bootsplatz, habe noch mit dem Rudertrainer gesprochen. Warst Du denn am Steg, oder wo hast Du gewartet?
Wir sind um 14.35 Uhr dann auf die Fussgängerbrücke und haben da nochmal gewartet.
Tut mir echt leid!!!
Wir waren über vier Stunden unterwegs, ich bin gerade erst heimgekommen ... .


----------



## tozzi (28. September 2003)

ich bin mit dem auto gekommen, das erste, was ich vom ruderclub sah, war der biergarten.also dort geparkt und mich dort umgeschaut.habe auch auf den uferweg gesehen, war aber keiner.habe dort am biergarten etwas gewartet (auch zurück an die straße),bin dann den uferweg entlang zum club und auch auf die brücke gesehen. habe ich dort etwas gewartet, dann über uferweg zur brücke hoch und die einbahnstraße zurückgelaufen.spätestens dort hätte ich euch sehen müssen, aber mittlerweile war ja schon etwas zeit verstrichen...
ärgert mich tierisch, war bestimmt ne tolle tour, und das bei diesem genialen wetter ! und dann 4 stunden !!!!
bin danach aus lauter frust zu muttern gefahren und habe mich mit frischgebackenem apfel-und zwetschgenkuchen vollgestopft.
muß ich heute zur strafe noch abtrainieren...(mindestens 4 stunden)


----------



## Moose (28. September 2003)

Hättest Du mal was von Apfelkuchen gesagt, dann hätten wir unsere Tour abgekürzt!

Kommende Woche wollen wir voraussichtlich auch öfters biken.
Hoffentlich klappt es dann!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. September 2003)

Ja juhu, öfters biken, wann wo, ich bin dabei 

@tozzi

wenn Du möchtest können wir uns in Kirkel treffen und das nächste mal gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt fahren, allerding reise ich meistens mit dem Bike an.

Übrigens, bei der Tour am Samstag hast Du wirklich was verpasst, war mal wieder top  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (28. September 2003)

@Einheimischer: wenn es morgen regnet, dann können wir ja am Dienstag wieder raus. Schlag was vor!

Ich war heute nochmal alleine fahren, drei Stunden voll im Rausch (Mini-Disk-Player! - vorgestern bin ich zu TopGun "DangerZone" beinahe in ein Wildschwein reingedriftet! - heute war es eher so ein "WolkeSieben-Feeling").

Unsere PhantomBikerin ist nächste Woche evtl. auch wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Einheimischer (28. September 2003)

Hi,

ja, so wie es aussieht, wird es morgen wohl regnen 
Dienstag ist aber auch gut, Vorschlag... hmm... evtl. nochmal St. Ingbert??? Zeit ist mir egal, ich kann den ganzen Tag  
Wäre nett, wenn die "Phantombikerin" auch dabei wäre.
Beim fahren mit Mucke, hatte ich auch schon öfters Bodenkontakt, ein Wildschwein habe ich dabei allerding noch nicht gefärdet  

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## tozzi (29. September 2003)

Bin natürlich -wie immer- beim Biken dabei !
@Einheimischer:
Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn wir uns in Kirkel treffen könnten (oh je, wieder neuer unbekannter Treffpunkt..)!
Dann hat man sich wenigstens etwas warmgeradelt; habe den Eindruck, daß dies bei der Übungsleiterin nicht ganz unvorteilhaft ist. Sonst kippe ich schon nach der ersten Stunde aus den Latschen...


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2003)

Als Treffpunkt schlage ich Dir die blaue Welt (Aral Tanke) in Kirkel vor, die kann man nicht verfehlen  
Warmfahren ist nicht verkehrt, ich muss auch immer mit sämtlichen Tricks kämpfen um an der "Reiseleitung" (die für nix haftet) dran bleiben zu können, nee im Ernst läuft alles zwanglos ab, soweit ich letzten Samstag gehört habe, sollen sogar die Abfahrten freiwillig sein, gell Moose  
Also wie sieht`s morgen bei Dir aus, wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, dann trag dich doch einfach in den Tread "morgen" ein und wir sehen uns an der blauen Welt, Uhrzeit können wir ja noch ausmachen.

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## Moose (29. September 2003)

Natürlich sind die Abfahrten IMMER freiwillig!!! 
Wer ein "Chickenway-User" ist und dazu steht hat bei mir tausend mal mehr Sympathie-Punkte als jemand, der drauflos fährt und mir dann Vorwürfe macht, die Abfahrten seien zu gefährlich  . 
Ich fahre ja auch nur (fast) alles runter weil ich mich so unter Druck gesetzt fühle !
Nein, ernsthaft, jeder auf eigene Gefahr (das hört sich jetzt so an als würden wir gefährliche Sachen machen - tun wir auch! (kleiner Scherz!!!  )).

UND ÜBERHAUPT: ICH BIN JA AUCH FÜR DIE WAHL DER STRECKE GAR NICHT VERANTWORTLICH !!!


----------



## Moose (29. September 2003)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ! 
   
Ausserdem bin ich doch gar nicht die Übungsleiterin.
Ich will doch auch nur MOUNTAINBIKEN!!!
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ...


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2003)




----------

